# Vinyl Siding



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Unzip the siding with the Malco sideswiper tool to locate a stud to install a SmartBox. Cut the siding with either a RotoZip or tin snips. I'd recommend the RotoZip in the winter.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Marc.







Do they make this in multi-gang sizes?
A J-block?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Thanks Marc.
> View attachment 909
> 
> Do they make this in multi-gang sizes?
> A J-block?


 
I've never seen more than a 2-gang box. You may need to break your install into 2 parts.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I've never seen more than a 2-gang box. You may need to break your install into 2 parts.


I had to get a 3 gang wp switch cover years ago, I got it but I agree with Ken they are a bit rare and hard to get hold of and break it up into 2 gang boxes. Here are some 3 gang
Garvin Industries


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricista said:


> I had to get a 3 gang wp switch cover years ago, I got it but I agree with Ken they are a bit rare and hard to get hold of and break it up into 2 gang boxes. Here are some 3 gang
> Garvin Industries


I was referring to the mounting block for the vinyl siding.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I was referring to the mounting block for the vinyl siding.


Me too.

I think I can get by with a 2-gang and some stack switches.
Where can I find one of these things?

As far as cans in the eave, do you have any magic tricks or am I stuck with pulling it down and mounting new work cans?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> As far as cans in the eave, do you have any magic tricks or am I stuck with pulling it down and mounting new work cans?


I can't imagine you would be able to use old work cans - that vinyl won't support them. I think you are stuck pulling the soffit.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Thank you sir.
I always have to get a second opinion:thumbsup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

walkerj said:


> Thanks Marc.
> View attachment 909
> 
> Do they make this in multi-gang sizes?
> A J-block?


Smart-box and Arlington one-box both go up to 4-gang.

Edit: Looks like you were asking about the plate, not the box.
Sorry, dunno.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but does anyone know where to get these in multigang sizes?
I can't find any.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Well, I found something that worked.









Three gangable boxes and a jumbo j-block and the cover plate fits perfectly.

Since there is no attic access above, I had to pull back the soffit and fish the cables down the wall by way of the eave.









I know the plate is a little crooked, and that's not the proper plate for outside, and one of the switches is almond.


----------

